# Review and raises



## hotshot1 (Dec 18, 2019)

Can someone tell me how reviews and raises work at target? Do they review everyone at the same time or are they based on hire date? How are the raises? My hire date was early December (which has past) of last year and there had no mention of me getting a yearly review/ raise or anything. I really don’t think my store knows what they are doing or even think they are very approachable, so I’m hoping someone here can answer.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 18, 2019)

hotshot1 said:


> Can someone tell me how reviews and raises work at target? Do they review everyone at the same time or are they based on hire date? How are the raises? My hire date was early December (which has past) of last year and there had no mention of me getting a yearly review/ raise or anything. I really don’t think my store knows what they are doing or even think they are very approachable, so I’m hoping someone here can answer.


Reviews happen in April. You need to be with Target for 6 months to be eligible for a review/raise  during that fiscal year. 
Since you were hired in December, you weren’t eligible for a review. You will receive your review and “raise” in April-May,2020.
Have some faith in your store, man.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 19, 2019)

At my store you get a review, but it's automatically the lowest rating, since you haven't been there a year. So, I got an ION in April of 2018 (hired in Nov 2017), but it didn't much matter because of the raise to $12. 

Since you started in Dec 2018 (if I read you right), you'll get a review next year, but any raise also will likely be wiped out by the increase to $14/$15 (I forget exactly when those happen, but we'll be at least $14 next year, right?). Normal raises are something like .5%, 3% and 5% for the three review levels.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 19, 2019)

The review system sucks.  It has already been decided how many of each level your leadership can give, so they have to tailor the reviews to meet those marks.  When I found that out I was floored.  I rated all my folks honestly, only to have them all handed back and told what each one SHOULD get, and to right the review to meet that.


----------



## JsmnXX (Dec 20, 2019)

bikebryan said:


> The review system sucks.  It has already been decided how many of each level your leadership can give, so they have to tailor the reviews to meet those marks.  When I found that out I was floored.  I rated all my folks honestly, only to have them all handed back and told what each one SHOULD get, and to right the review to meet that.


Who does the review? Your tl or etl? And is it like a 1 on 1 meeting where they sit you down and talk about how good or bad you are attendance and performance wise or is it like a summary that you have to see in workday.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 20, 2019)

If I worked for 6 months from the beginning of this year and had to take a break from work (of 3-4 months )and came back as rehired , will they count the first 6 months?


----------



## JAShands (Dec 20, 2019)

Merit raises are prorated for first year hires based on hire date. However, being on any kind of LOA means you weren’t working at the store and impressing your Leaders. So while the percentage of your raise will be higher the amount of your raise will be lesser. Make sense?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 20, 2019)

Planosss said:


> Reviews happen in April. You need to be with Target for 6 months to be eligible for a review/raise  during that fiscal year.
> Since you were hired in December, you weren’t eligible for a review. You will receive your review and “raise” in April-May,2020.
> Have some faith in your store, man.


When did that change?  They’ve always done reviews no matter when you start then give you a prorated raise based on how many months out of 12 you’ve been there.


----------



## rd123 (Dec 20, 2019)

JAShands said:


> Merit raises are prorated for first year hires based on hire date. However, being on any kind of LOA means you weren’t working at the store and impressing your Leaders. So while the percentage of your raise will be higher the amount of your raise will be lesser. Make sense?


I was not on LOA . I resigned my job due to personal reasons which was clear to my management . I have told them that I’ll be back as soon as possible and they rehired me without questions second time. That’s why I’m confused if they treat me like a new hire or will consider the first months.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 20, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> When did that change?  They’ve always done reviews no matter when you start then give you a prorated raise based on how many months out of 12 you’ve been there.


After you left.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2019)

rd123 said:


> I was not on LOA . I resigned my job due to personal reasons which was clear to my management . I have told them that I’ll be back as soon as possible and they rehired me without questions second time. That’s why I’m confused if they treat me like a new hire or will consider the first months.


If you came back within 90 days, I think you are reinstated, not rehired.  
Seasonals hired after October do not get reviews.  Furthermore, their clock for benefits etc starts when they are made regular team members.


----------



## Aae19 (Dec 20, 2019)

JsmnXX said:


> Who does the review? Your tl or etl? And is it like a 1 on 1 meeting where they sit you down and talk about how good or bad you are attendance and performance wise or is it like a summary that you have to see in workday.



At my store your team leader does the review. I remember last year I was called to their office and was there for a minute, told I was in the high percentile and if they could they would have given me more.


----------



## bikebryan (Dec 20, 2019)

The first time I wrote them all and they were delivered one-on-one at my little used desk.  The next year I had my TLs write some of them, but had to tell them what each person was going to get so they could write the review to meet the already-decided rating.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 21, 2019)

Planosss said:


> After you left.


Dude I still work at target. Lmao.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 21, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Dude I still work at target. Lmao.


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2019)

You can look on workday, your last review is there.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Dec 22, 2019)

I tried pulling up my past reviews, but it's like they disabled the PDF links.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 22, 2019)

IWishIKnew said:


> I tried pulling up my past reviews, but it's like they disabled the PDF links.


Try your inbox. There will only 1 review.


----------



## Captain Orca (Dec 22, 2019)

Why the word "dude" at the beginning of a sentence?


----------

